# Njatc tech math course length



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

kingtuteru said:


> does any one know how long this math course is? how many problems about.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I don't understand why you would ask this question. You have to take it do you not? Also, how long the class is and how many problems it contains is entirely up to the instructor.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Either 1.73205080757 or 1.41421356237 days, I am positive it is not as long as 3.14159265359


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It's as long as it takes, if that is a problem


maybe just quit now.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

At first glance I thought this thread was titled "Ninja tech math course length"...

Ninjas haven't unionized.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> At first glance I thought this thread was titled "Ninja tech math course length"...
> 
> Ninjas haven't unionized.


Au contraire mon frère, they had a strong 'Bushido' brotherhood of bound servitude to the contractor.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Au contraire mon frère, they had a strong 'Bushido' brotherhood of bound servitude to the contractor.


Yeah but the working hours were insane and the health care package totally lacking. They had to buy their own grappling hooks for cripes sake!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Yeah but the working hours were insane and the health care package totally lacking. They had to buy their own grappling hooks for cripes sake!


Not from what I heard, the master had a blacksmith to provide all necessary implements and weapons to his warriors. 

The health care package I can't argue about in the least.


----------



## jlowery1105 (Nov 7, 2018)

I was a bit scared to take the course as this info is not available anywhere but I've decided to strap in and take the ride. I was able to get 30 percent of it done in one long day. There are 20 chapters with an average of about 30 questions per chapter. The book is approximately 550 pages long. I've always been fairy proficient with math so I was able to fly through the first part of it. The only reason I didn't get a high enough score on my GED was because I decided to take it with about 2 hours of sleep and a bottle of tequila the night before. (I was young at the time and wasn't the best with life decisions which didn't fruit many hopes and dreams.) Passed but not high enough for the electricians union. I'd say it's anywhere from .3 x 10 to the second power to .6 x 10 to the second power in hours long depending on your ability. You'll start converting your beverages to Scientific notation with your neighbors and friends by the 2nd day of it for sure once you start combining it with proportions. Here's a description of every topic the course will cover. Whole numbers, fractions, Decimals, Integers, Rational Numbers, Exponents, Logarithms, Units, Measurements, Algebra Essentials, Equations, Formulas, Inequalities, Ratios, Rates, Proportions, Percents, The Cartesian Plane, Systems of Equations, Plane Geometry, Solid Geometry, Trigonometry, Vectors, Binary, Octal, Hexadecimal Numbers, and Algebra Fundamentals. Definitely not fun unless you find a way to make it fun. Hope this helps for anyone else that will stumble upon this question.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

jlowery1105 said:


> I was a bit scared to take the course as this info is not available anywhere but I've decided to strap in and take the ride. I was able to get 30 percent of it done in one long day. There are 20 chapters with an average of about 30 questions per chapter. The book is approximately 550 pages long. I've always been fairy proficient with math so I was able to fly through the first part of it. The only reason I didn't get a high enough score on my GED was because I decided to take it with about 2 hours of sleep and a bottle of tequila the night before. (I was young at the time and wasn't the best with life decisions which didn't fruit many hopes and dreams.) Passed but not high enough for the electricians union. I'd say it's anywhere from .3 x 10 to the second power to .6 x 10 to the second power in hours long depending on your ability. You'll start converting your beverages to Scientific notation with your neighbors and friends by the 2nd day of it for sure once you start combining it with proportions. Here's a description of every topic the course will cover. Whole numbers, fractions, Decimals, Integers, Rational Numbers, Exponents, Logarithms, Units, Measurements, Algebra Essentials, Equations, Formulas, Inequalities, Ratios, Rates, Proportions, Percents, The Cartesian Plane, Systems of Equations, Plane Geometry, Solid Geometry, Trigonometry, Vectors, Binary, Octal, Hexadecimal Numbers, and Algebra Fundamentals. Definitely not fun unless you find a way to make it fun. Hope this helps for anyone else that will stumble upon this question.


just one question. did you......"make it fun"? if so how((rhetorical question), it wasn't fun was it?))

and it's not clear in your post but did you get in the union, it kind of reads like you didn't

if not, a good non-union contractor i'm sure would love to have you. if your going non-union i recommend looking around at all the different contractors, look at their websites and some will show what projects they have done. not all contractors are created equal, go with your gut and not just whoever will hire you and if you don't think the contractor that you get in with is up to par just keep a look out and an ear open on if any other contractors around might be decent.


----------



## jlowery1105 (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't think mixing the tech math with the neighbors chemistry to find out how many molecules are in a bottle of whisky can be fun. At least it was funny looking at our wives expressions though. Thanks for the info Wiresmith. A few questions if I may. 

As I understand it, if I sign up for the union the classes are included and I'm 3 months on and 3 months off 1 day a week every year until completion. The problem with that is I hear it can take anywhere from a month to 2 years to get hired. I recently moved from another state so I don't have the "who ya know" working for me here. How do the classes work if you go non union? Is that something you seek out yourself? Is it online and with who would I take those with? Is it expensive? Here in Washington State I know I have to get a trainee card and do 96 hours of class a year until I can qualify for the journeyman test. What I can't find is what classes and how much they are. I also notice most electrical companies that are non union state on their job postings that minimum of 1-4 years required and seeing a opening is extremely rare. It's baffling because in the news all they talk about is a shortage of electricians. Thanks again for any input and the input you have already given. I appreciate it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jlowery1105 said:


> I don't think mixing the tech math with the neighbors chemistry to find out how many molecules are in a bottle of whisky can be fun. At least it was funny looking at our wives expressions though. Thanks for the info Wiresmith. A few questions if I may.
> 
> As I understand it, if I sign up for the union the classes are included and I'm 3 months on and 3 months off 1 day a week every year until completion. The problem with that is I hear it can take anywhere from a month to 2 years to get hired. I recently moved from another state so I don't have the "who ya know" working for me here. How do the classes work if you go non union? Is that something you seek out yourself? Is it online and with who would I take those with? Is it expensive? Here in Washington State I know I have to get a trainee card and do 96 hours of class a year until I can qualify for the journeyman test. What I can't find is what classes and how much they are. I also notice most electrical companies that are non union state on their job postings that minimum of 1-4 years required and seeing a opening is extremely rare. It's baffling because in the news all they talk about is a shortage of electricians. Thanks again for any input and the input you have already given. I appreciate it.


First of all, welcome aboard @jlowery1105!

Now to the subject at hand.

The way the training works with a non union employer varies by location and state requirements, more so than it does with a union job.

In the area you are in I'd recommend trying to get into an IBEW local.

See if you can find an entry level electrical jo (helper/labor) for now and talk to the locals about when they accept applications and apply at the correct times.

If there is a shortage of union labor many contractors maybe hiring off the street. It never hurts to ask or just get out and talk to the local contractors.

But keep the end game of union membership in your mind.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

jlowery1105 said:


> I don't think mixing the tech math with the neighbors chemistry to find out how many molecules are in a bottle of whisky can be fun. At least it was funny looking at our wives expressions though. Thanks for the info Wiresmith. A few questions if I may.
> 
> As I understand it, if I sign up for the union the classes are included and I'm 3 months on and 3 months off 1 day a week every year until completion. The problem with that is I hear it can take anywhere from a month to 2 years to get hired. I recently moved from another state so I don't have the "who ya know" working for me here. How do the classes work if you go non union? Is that something you seek out yourself? Is it online and with who would I take those with? Is it expensive? Here in Washington State I know I have to get a trainee card and do 96 hours of class a year until I can qualify for the journeyman test. What I can't find is what classes and how much they are. I also notice most electrical companies that are non union state on their job postings that minimum of 1-4 years required and seeing a opening is extremely rare. It's baffling because in the news all they talk about is a shortage of electricians. Thanks again for any input and the input you have already given. I appreciate it.


i've heard washington is booming right now i am surprised to hear about a wait.

the non-union adds that want experience, they often ask the advertising agency for help on the add or leave it up to HR or secretary. they will hire you with no experience even with adds like that. Although i would look for a company that doesn't post adds like that and just call them up or stop in their shop with a resume, just because there not advertising doesn't mean there not hiring.

also i recommend only taking a traditional apprenticeship through union, not going as helper or CW/CE or any other acronyms they throw your way.

class wise, it's different everywhere i'm not in that area but i have heard of what you described being done places. non-union classes the contractor will often pay for them and set them up for you or just teach you themselves, most formal/school electrical programs are a joke anyway, not all, but most. for your hours you would likely be required by state to take formal training which your contractor will have the details if they are worth working for.

ask away any questions, i'm glad to try to help and glad your considering the trade


----------

